

VLC media player 1.1.10 is out - jbk
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/releases/1.1.10.html

======
cageface
Really? A minor point release is front page news?

~~~
est
At least it's better than spamming the front page with the same topic from
multiple sources.

------
ddfall
Although it's a minor point update, it closes several security holes and
tweaks some things. The developers have also detailed some of the new features
that will roll out in VLC 1.2.0. Story about it here:
<http://h-online.com/-1255756>

~~~
jbk
The story is mostly about my blog post here:
<http://www.jbkempf.com/blog/post/2011/VLC-1.2.0-part1>

